# Fuel pressure sensor location



## Bigdslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

Got a code for fuel pressure sensor where is it? And what's it look like?


----------



## Bigdslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

2014 chevy cruz e lt 
Help!


----------



## Bigdslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

P018b code


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

1.4 turbo?
It appears to be on the fuel line near the charcoal canister.








Now that code doesn't necessarily mean the sensor is bad...it could be in the wiring or something else.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You would get better and more targeted help if you heed @sciphi 's words: Fix my Cruze!!!


----------



## Marcos E. (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi...
I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback premium with a failed Fuel tank Pressure sensor....
Does anybiday knows where is located and how to replace it??
Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Marcos E. said:


> Hi...
> I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback premium with a failed Fuel tank Pressure sensor....
> Does anybiday knows where is located and how to replace it??
> Thanks


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

